# Illium Works Versatile Highway Pegs Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All-

Looking for a comfy place to rest your feet on long rides? Tune in to see how Illium Works' Versatile Highway Pegs held up over my 9,500 mile long term review!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAz0tzfxP4Y&feature=youtu.be

-MKL


----------

